
Donald Trump and the nuclear codes - CPAhem
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21709999-mr-trump-will-soon-control-americas-nuclear-codes-donald-trump-and-nuclear-codes
======
rrggrr
Inaccurate. Authentication of the order is required, involving the Sec Def.
There are also provisions for the cabinet and or congress to declare the
president unfit.

~~~
unFou
The secretary of defense has no veto power though, right? He can resign, but
the President can still go right on ahead.

